# Consist trouble, Bachmann 2-8-0 with two function decoder



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have two DCC locos, JMRI and a laptop, Arduino clone boards.
I can make a consist with short address, 50 while both locos are on the mainline.
Bachmann 2-8-0 with factory decoder (address 10)
2-8-0 Old Timer with Digitrax (address 11)

Consist runs as expected.
Both locos behave as expected.
Now breaking the consist down I can delete the Digitrax from the consist but cannot delete the Bachmann.
Address 50 stays in CV19 on the Bachmann.

I have to move the Bachmann to a programming track and change CV19 back to 0.

Any suggestions, like buy a better decoder?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This may or may not provide some insight, but there is no mention of using all of what you have listed.

https://dccwiki.com/MU_consisting


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you tried deleting the consist address on the Bachmann in the Ops Programming Mode?

Does the Bachmann decoder support Advanced Consisting or only Basic Consisting? Have you checked what the normal address in the Bachmann is _after_ it has been consisted? Is '10' still the short address in the Bachmann?

I don't know any of this for fact. It's just a couple of leads to give you to check out.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Round 2:
Mantua with an XL system motor/sound decoder, part #1911.
Bachmann with two function non-sound.

Consisted, verified CV19 set to 30.
Only the Bachmann moves (with throttle), but the Mantua (XL decoder) makes sound??

Has anyone had two locos that will not consist properly?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

> Has anyone had two locos that will not consist properly?


I had a problem trying to consist a Bachmann GP38-2 (sound) with an MTH GP38-2 (nonsoud). I speed matched them until they stayed the same distance apart running individually on the track at the same time, both slow speed and moderate speed. They matched well at every speed I tried on my NCE Power Cab. Then I consisted them and one (I forget which) would not start running until I got my NCE speed up to about 5 or 6 while the other would start up right away and spin its wheels until the other moved. Even then the speeds seemed to no longer match as one was being "dragged" by the other. Very frustrating. I tried to tweak them - startup values, mid and max values - to no avail and finally gave up.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

~THIS IS NOT A 'CONSISTING' POST BUT IS HOW I DOUBLE HEAD DCC STEAM~

We all know 1:1 scale steam locos can not be MUed into a consist like diesel can...
~ When I double-head steam, I run them same as the 1:1 scale; 2 separate locos and crews..
So as to not snap knuckles, rear/2nd engine toots whistle and gets rolling 1 mph-ish.
Soon as slack is gone, front engine rolls slow. Rear speeds up 1-2 mph / front copies..
I keep ping-ponging 'til we're at speed on the main where the two are in sync and cars behind are not shuffling in and out / watching for Pos wheel spin along the way (ne'er is).
When stop is coming, 1st engineer toots / begins to push his throttle forward / 2nd engine complies; down and down we go to a full stop....
Yes, I volley between loco addresses on my NCE PowerCab making believe I'm 2 separate crews double heading steam...
I know this is askew to the thread title...Just thought OPer and others might want to try this way, under steam; to not bother DCC-consisting and see if it appeals....

[Category of post, wise ? I'm still suggesting an activity that can only be accomplished through DCC control]


----------

